# Water temp for soaking



## Niki (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering about water temp for my RT. I know that you are suppose to use Luke warm water. But what if the temperture outside is 105 degrees? I usually soak her later in the day because she stays in her burrow until late morning. I assume I should never use cold water... But if she has been in heat all day, can I lower temp of water? Does she need to be cooled down? Thx!!


----------



## Laurie (May 13, 2012)

I usually use water around 90f degrees. 5 degrees either way isn't going to hurt.


----------



## Jacob (May 13, 2012)

I use Lukewarm water on reg days, if my little guy is outside tho all day and its very hot i will soak him in cold water. He will usally drink from that as well


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 13, 2012)

I generally use lukewarm water, but if it's a hot day like 105 I use a cooler water. If it's a baby you're soaking never use cold water...


----------



## Niki (May 13, 2012)

Jacob said:


> I use Lukewarm water on reg days, if my little guy is outside tho all day and its very hot i will soak him in cold water. He will usally drink from that as well



Thanks, that's what I was wondering. It's really hot here and I wanted to make sure I could put her in colder water.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 13, 2012)

If it's warm outside I'll give them a bath in room temperature water or cooled. bad which is usually cold coming from the water hose. but if you have a hot water maker thing like sierra water i pour that in to make the icie cold water tolerable. I noticed the RT and SULCATAS love a hot bath and by hot i mean baby bottle temp... they adore it...


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2012)

I use 85-95 degree water regardless of outside temperature.


----------

